# 5 stolen chihuahuas



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

**STOLEN PLEASE SHARE THIS AROUND FACEBOOK AND OTHER FORUMS**






























> STOLEN, STOLEN, STOLEN!!! PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE SHARE. OUR 5 CHIHUAHUA GIRLS WERE STOLEN TODAY FROM OUR HOUSE!!! OUR HOUSE WAS BROKEN INTO AND THE GIRLS STOLEN FROM OUR LIVING ROOM. THEY WERE CARRIED OUT OF OUR HOUSE IN A LARGE WICKER LAUNDER BASKET.
> PLEASE SHARE THIS PHOTO EVERYWHERE YOU CAN!!!
> WE WANT OUR BABIES BACK HOME SAFE AND WELL.
> WE ARE DEVASTED!!!
> THANK YOU TO EVERYBODY WHO IS WORKING SO HARD TO GET OUR BABIES BACK!! WE ARE SO VERY GRATEFUL FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK YOU ARE DOING!!


----------

